# Packgoat Obstacles



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

I am looking for any plans that other folks have used to successfully build obstacles for packgoat demonstrations and fair contests. Specifically looking to build a lightweight/portable A-frame and teeter. I've found a few things for dog agility that could probably be adjusted but wonder if anyone has purpose built plans?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Brian, I don't know about purpose built plans but the NAPgA has some stuff posted on the obstacle course set up and scoring. http://www.napga.org/links.asp?pageid=2&menuID=

Don't know if that helps or not.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks Rex. I was looking more for specifics on building the equipment. I have found some things used for dog agility that I am in the process of adapting for goat use.


----------

